
Clojars - fogus
http://clojars.org/
======
swannodette
Don't forget leiningen (it's mentioned on the page), technomancy's sweet
looking Clojure build tool. The two really do go hand in hand.

~~~
icey
InfoQ has an article about the leiningen / clojars one-two punch:

<http://www.infoq.com/news/2009/11/clojars-leiningen-clojure>

------
jrockway
Good name. I knew exactly what I was going to find at the other end of the
link.

------
vdm
The individual jar page should have a link to the git repository, or maybe
even to the commit that the jar was built off.

------
himmel
looks like a gemcutter.org clone, for clojure?

~~~
icey
That is exactly right:

<http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/msg/7477fbf2f855c516>

------
jwinter
List of all clojars:

<http://clojars.org/search?q=org>

------
va_coder
A killer tool/jar/utility developed in Clojure would help me better understand
it's power.

------
tcrayford
Really needs a browsing feature linked to from the first page

